# Offenburg Marathon



## racing-rogal (8. Mai 2005)

Tach auch 


kann mir einer von euch was über strecke in offenburg sagen 
trails???
technische schwer???
welche reifen

am besten einfach alles


----------



## Thunderbird (8. Mai 2005)

Brutale Trails!


Techisch teilweise nur mit Fully fahrbar!


Unbedingt grobstollige Reifen fahren, sonst keine Traktion!


Bei Regen muss zu 30 % geschoben werden!

...


...


...


ach nee - das war ja die XC-Strecke dort.   

Der Marathon ist 90% Waldautobahn mit Asphalt-Start und (je nach Strecke?)
ein schnurgerader 50m-Singletrail, soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann. 
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. Bin letztes Jahr die 90er gefahren und 
hatte am Ende kein Auge mehr für die schöne Landschaft.   

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Mai 2005)

racing-rogal.de schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch
> 
> 
> kann mir einer von euch was über strecke in offenburg sagen
> ...



bin die 100km strecke abgefahren,bis auf 2-3 ganz kurze stücke mit etwas rutschig nassem untergrund keine trails,technisch super einfach ,reifen alles was leicht ist und gut rollt. 
allenfalls auf den tempo abfahrten mit leichtem schotter in den kurven würde auch ein guter führungsreifen nix schaden.
ansonsten viele höhenmeter,2 extrem steile stücke (hac4 zeigte max 30%).
gegenüber 2004 sind doch einige änderungen drin,insgesamt weniger asphaltanteil,für mich klar eine verbesserung zum vorjahr.
und wem das alles zu einfach ist darf gerne mal die crosscountry strecke testen-da gabs bereits im (inoffiziellen) training mehr schwerverletzte als in vielen offiziellen rennen...für mich ist das eine einzige laufpassage...!!! freu mich schon auf sonntag zum zuschauen bei denen die das draufhaben.

joe


----------



## sash73 (9. Mai 2005)

kann mir einer sagen wann der mara stattfindet und auf welcher seite ich das finde!!!ist der nach oder vor dem ultra?
ist jetzt am sonntag der weltcup dort?

mfg sascha


----------



## albrider (10. Mai 2005)

Hi,
alle Infos auf www.worldclass-mtb-challenge.com 
Ein Weltcup is es nicht aber ein Top-Event. 
Marathon (100km) und XC sind UCI-Status E1,
Der XC ist gleichzeitig MTB-Bundesliga.
Gruß,
Albrider


----------



## JonasHansert (12. Mai 2005)

Hi

Ich bin die crosscountry strecke jetzt schon 5 mal gefahren. Ich finde die Strecke einfach nur klasse und muss auch nur 1 mal absteigen. Leider darf man sie seit letzter woche nicht mehr fahren, weil es einen schwerverletzten gab und wir die stecke kaput machen (das hat mir einer, der gerade an der strecke arbeitete erzählt)   Jetzt fahr ich halt wieder aufs Hohe Horn. ist fast genau so gut.

Gurß Jonas


----------



## jones (13. Mai 2005)

hallo zusammen,

ist die 42-km Strecke größtenteils schotterpiste - oder sind auch paar trails drin?


----------



## Thunderbird (13. Mai 2005)

Schotter und Asphalt. Waldautobahn halt.
Letztes Jahr gab's noch eine Abfahrt mit tiefem, grobem Schotter,
aber so was setzt sich ja mit der Zeit.

_Team Geist _startet zu 2/3 mit Starrgabel, falls dich das beruhigt.   

Thb


----------



## Thunderbird (14. Mai 2005)

Na, wie lief's bei euch so?

_Ich _war froh, dass ich nur die 42er-Strecke gefahren bin.   
Von der 77er habe ich ja schon schlimmes gehört und die 100er muss 
richtig hart gewesen sein, oder Joe? Ich bin nur fast verdurstet, weil
ich meine Flasche auf der ersten Abfahrt verloren habe.   

Die viele Kleinigkeiten, die man im Starterpaket so bekam waren ganz nett,
fand ich. Gott sei dank waren bei mir keine Squeezy Gels drin. Die
Duschen waren bei mir auch noch warm - so weit so gut.

Die Siegerehrung war für mich leider eine Enttäuschung. Ich durfte weder
(wie ausgeschrieben) für meinen 5. Platz der AK auf's Podium noch mit
dem 1. Platz in der Mannschaftswertung. Unser Team hat einfach eine Kiste
Kettenwachs in die Hand gedrückt bekommen und das war's. Super.
4 Stunde warten für so was. Die Erstplatzierten waren von dem popligen 
Reifen und den Handschuhen auch nicht gerade begeistert. Nächstes Jahr 
werden wohl gar keine guten Fahrer mehr mitmachen, aber dem Scheiderbauer
ist das wohl egal. Hauptsache er bekommt sein Geld für's XC-Rennen zusammen.

Thb

P.S.: Erik, der Sieger der 42er-Strecke fuhr übrigens (wie ich) mit Starrgabel!

P.P.S: Habe gerade die angeblichen Teilnehmerzahlen in der BSN-Seiten 
gelesen. Da wird von 800 auf der 44er Strecke (gemeint ist die 42er) und
1500 gesamt geredet. In's Ziel sind auf der 42er nur 470 gekommen und
auf allen Strecken gesamt ca. 950. Wie letztes Jahr also wieder mal locker 50% übertrieben.


----------



## Sportstudent (15. Mai 2005)

Gibt es eig hier im Forum auch noch Leute die auf den Schlauch vom letzten Jahr warten........

Naja Worldclass ist halt ein dehnbarer Begriff.....


----------



## duffner (15. Mai 2005)

Bei mir liefs eigentlich ganz gut bis auf meine Kettenblatt-Schrauben die sich zum letzten Drittel hin lösten. Konnte natürlich nicht mehr richtig schalten. Mein Fehler! Habse wohl nicht richtig festgeschraubt.
Die 77er Strecke die eine 82er Strecke war und mehr als die verpsrochenen 2500 Hm hatte war zum Schluß hart (konditionell), vielleicht zu hart bei dem Wetter. Technisch einfach wäre die Strecke bei Trockenheit gewesen aber bei dem Regen wurde die Strecke in einigen Abfahrten gefährlich. So manche Spuren an einer Spitzkehre führten ins Dickicht. Ich hatte nur Glück.
2/3 der Strecke fuhr ich über der AES. Dem mußte dann zum Schluß Tribut zollen. War echt froh als ich ins Ziel kam. War für dieses Jahr mein erster Marathon und ich wollte wissen wo meine Leistungsgrenze ist.
Außerdem hab ich mich mit der Wahl der Reifen verzockt. Hatte den Mythos (vorne/hinten) gegen den Fast Fred (vorne) und den Hurricane (hinten) ausgetauscht.
In meiner Alterklasse wurde ich 19.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (15. Mai 2005)

@ Sportstudent: wenn man wie ich freundlich per Mail gefragt hat, 
wurde der Schlauch eigentlich immer nachgeliefert (ein halbes Jahr später).
Wenn man richtig gemeckert hat, gab's sogar 2.   



			
				duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Technisch einfach wäre die Strecke bei Trockenheit gewesen aber bei dem Regen wurde die Strecke in einigen Abfahrten gefährlich. So manche Spuren an einer Spitzkehre führten ins Dickicht.


Das ist mir auch aufgefallen.
Gerade auf den Schnellen Abfahrten bin ich einige Male in Kurven reingerast, 
die sich immer mehr zugezogen haben. Einmal wäre ich sogar fast auf der 
_Hangseite_ in ein metertiefes Loch gefahren, das weder gekennzeichnet 
noch gesichert war. Die traditionellen Warnpfeile waren (wenigstens auf der
42er-Strecke) immer da angebracht, wo man richtig Gas geben konnte.

Wenn die Teilnehmerzahl weiter so sinkt, wird's den Marathon nicht mehr lange geben, 
was ich eigentlich sehr schade finden würde. Um zu bestehen müsste aber 
eine interessantere Strecke her - warum keine Rundstrecke? 
Noch einen Marathon wie Kirchzarten brauchen wir hier einfach nicht.

Thb


----------



## Duke Lion (15. Mai 2005)

Servus, ich war für die 100 km gemeldet, konnte aber wegen akuter Magenprobleme nicht starten.

Am morgen war ich noch am Start um mich abzumelden. (Da hieß es das Geld gibt es gegen Attest zurück, mal sehen ob das klappt...)
Was ich da so gesehen habe fand ich aber schon recht beeindruckend. Der Startbereich sah ja nach ner Menge Tam-Tam aus. Wie wars denn so von der Orga her?

Ich fände es super wenn der eine oder andere etwas von der langen Strecke berichten könnte. Gabs (bei immerhin 10 km mehr als 04) auch ein paar Trails zu fahren oder wieder jede Menge Schotterpiste? Technisch war 2004 ja recht unspektakulär, eher was zum bolzen.

Greetings!


----------



## bikehumanumest (15. Mai 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal wäre ich sogar fast auf der
> _Hangseite_ in ein metertiefes Loch gefahren, das weder gekennzeichnet
> noch gesichert war.




weiß welches du meinst... mein vorfahrer, ein teilnehmer der 42km,der sich mit mir auf meinen letzten 20 ein kleines rennen liefern wollte ist da zur hälfte reingeplumpst... " nix passiert " war das letzte was ich von ihm hörte...als ich fast in die hälfte von ihm, die außerhalb des lochs war reingebremst bin...

hatte mir das am vortag nochmal angesehen.

meine reifen (michelin s light) haben übrigens am samstag  besser gehalten wie am trockeneren vortag... 

die wenigen nicht autobahnstücke haben mir auf der 100er bei dem wetter übrigens gereicht...ist halt eine "untechnische aber höhenmeterhaltige strecke und daher für jeden fahrbar..."

trotzdem hats wohl ein paar verletzte gegeben, ellenbogen,schulter kaputt...

die letzten schläuche für 2004 teilnehmer gabs von jörg sogar bei der anmeldung am freitag wo jörg selbst hand anlegte, man sollte auch mal sein engagement loben(und ich weiß was für nen stress er die letzten 3wochen hatte !!!) und nicht immer nur die kritikpunkte anführen, die gibt es natürlich immer...(typisch deutsch,also ich finds gut,daß es noch ein neues event in der nähe gibt, jeder kann ja da fahren wo er spaß dran hat - auch wenn natürlich der sonntag cc wohl priorität hat, es waren aber auch echt starke leute am marathonstart, weil es ja uci punkte gab)

z.B. fand ich die strecke dieses jahr an vielen punkten verbessert, es wurden nicht mehr soviele hauptstraßen berührt,asphaltteile reduziert,verpflegungsposten verbessert kurzum ggü. der erstauflage einige fortschritte.

ps: ich selbst war zumindest zufrieden durchgefahren zu sein, nach dem ersten regenschauer kurz nach 8uhr mit wasser in den schuhen hatte ich eigentlich die ganze zeit ans aufhören gedacht, weil ich ja die strecke kannte und daher wußte was noch vor mir lag...und ja es war hart...vor allem wenn das kleine blatt nicht mehr ohne handarbeit draufgeht...
5stunden09minuten nach der stadionuhr/und meinem hac und somit fast 20er schnitt ist ok nach 3wochen infekt und sturz in riva bedingter trainingspause-dafür war ich aber endlich mal richtig erholt vor dem rennen...

joe (der sich gleich nochmal nen magnesiumshake anrührt)


----------



## Thunderbird (15. Mai 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> weiß welches du meinst... mein vorfahrer, ein teilnehmer der 42km,der sich mit mir auf meinen letzten 20 ein kleines rennen liefern wollte ist da zur hälfte reingeplumpst... " nix passiert " war das letzte was ich von ihm hörte...als ich fast in die hälfte von ihm, die außerhalb des lochs war reingebremst bin...


 


Ach ja - bei uns auf er 42er-Strecke ist auch was lustiges passiert:
Das Führungsmotorrad ist kurz vor dem ersten Gipfel hängen geblieben.   
Das Ersatzmotorrad (oder war's der Gleiche?) hing dann am Downhill 
hinter mir und hat sich nicht getraut zu überholen.


Klar sollte man nicht nur meckern. 

Positiv fand ich:
- nettes Starterpaket
- gute Verpflegungsstellen (Flaschen!)
- Snacks nach dem Rennen (& Flaschen)
- warme, leere Duschen
- warme Duschen (das zählt doppelt)
- Transponder- Zeitnahme
- fliegender Start
- tolle Zuschauer
- Zeltdurchfahrt im Ziel

Negativ fand ich:
- Auszeichnung und Absicherung der Strecke
- Streckenbeschaffenheit (2 Teerabfahrten)
- kein gestaffeltes Startgeld für die verschiedenen Strecken
- stark übertriebene Berichterstattung (1500 Teilnehmer statt real 950)
- der übertriebene Name und die ganze Großtuerei.
Ich glaube, daran liegt ein Großteil meiner Unzufriedenheit.
Wer sich "World Class" nennt und dann Provinzqualität liefert, enttäuscht halt.
Die kleinen Marathons mit vielleicht 300 Teilnehmern, die ich bis jetzt
gefahren bin, haben teilweise viel weniger geboten, aber man hat sich
über jede noch so kleine Anstrengung der Helfer und Organisatoren gefreut.

-Die ganze Siegerehrung war ziemlisch sch.... organisiert.
Nicht mal wie die zu ehrenden überhaupt auf die Tribühne kommen
haben die sich überlegt. Man musste sich irgendwie durch die
Absperrung schleichen. Außerdem hätten die ruhig gleich nach
Ankunft der ersten 50 oder so ehren können. Es ist doch egal,
ob die Zuschauer am Anfang noch nicht da sind, oder schon
wieder gegangen sind, weil's zu spät wird. Bei den A-Lizenzlern
haben sie's doch auch geschafft.

Vielleicht sollte ich dem Scheiderbauer noch eine Chance geben,
aber eigentlich reicht mir ein "langweiliger" Marathon im Jahr 
und das ist für mich nun mal Kirchzarten, wobei es sogar da mehr 
Abwechslung bei der Strecke gibt und das Starterfeld ist bedeutend größer.
Wie war's denn eigentlich bei den Anfängen vom Ultrabike?

Thb


----------



## Mistei (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin am Samstag die 77km-Strecke gefahren und kann insgesamt nur ein positives Fazit speziell für die Organisation ziehen!
Das Wetter war ja richtig schlecht und deshalb fand ich die Streckenführung äußerst günstig. Bergab gings ja technisch sehr einfach und ein Fully war sicherlich nicht von großem Vorteil.
Auch wenn ich am Anfang starke Bauchschmerzen hatte, hat mir das Rennen doch viel Spaß gemacht, da ich auch schön warm angezogen war(z. B.  Ohrenschützer) ,und ich durch das eher kleine Starterfeld die längste Abfahrt ganz alleine genießen durfte  !

Außerdem hab ich noch bei keinem Marathon ein so vielfältiges Starterpaket bekommen!
Ich bin froh, dass ich neben Kirchzarten und Furtwangen noch einen weiteren Marathon in meiner Umgebung fahren kann.
Wer anderer Meinung ist, muss ja nicht starten, ist alles freiwillig   !

Grüßle steimi


----------



## lopeng (16. Mai 2005)

So jetzt muß auch mal noch ein paar positive Worte zu der Veranstaltung verlieren. Durch dieses Event bin ich im vergangenen Jahr eigentlich erst zum MTB Sport gekommen. Ich habe die Veranstaltung letztes Jahr als Zuschauer besucht und war hell auf begeistert, so begeistert daß ich ne Woche später stolzer Besitzer eines MTB war. Dieses Jahr bin ich dann bei der 42 km Strecke mitgefahren und habe mir gestern das CC Rennen angeschaut. Ich finds einfach nur geil so ein Event vor der Haustüre zu haben und hoffe daß es nächstes Jahr wieder stattfinden wird. Nur schade daß das Wetter nicht mitgemacht hat, nicht auszudenken was dann Zuschauertechnisch los gewesen wäre. Natürlich habe ich als Anfänger keine Vergleiche zu anderen Events und die Kritiker unter euch werden schon ihre Gründe haben. Trotz allem darf man nicht vergessen daß die Veranstaltungen noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt und dafür wirkte es auf mich doch recht proffesionell durchorganisiert. Wenn ich dann so Stimmen höre wie "wir brauchen keinen weiteren langweiligen Marathon bei uns" kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Ich finde die Veranstaltung tut der Region hier richtig gut.


Apropos "langweiliger Marathon", wie ist eigentlich die 48 km Strecke in Kirchzarten im Vergleich zur Offenburger  42er. Da ich wie gesagt letztes Jahr erst angefangen habe und auch dieses Jahr noch nicht all zu oft zum Fahren gekommen bin, hatte ich mit der Offenburger Strecke doch schon ordentlich zu tun.

lopeng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (16. Mai 2005)

@ lopeng: versteh' mich nicht falsch - es kann gar nicht genug _gute_ 
Rennen in der Region geben, aber die oben genannten Punkte sollten dringend
verbessert werden. Vor allem die alberne "World Class"-Einstellung.

Ist natürlich schön, wenn durch diesen Marathon neue Biker rekrutiert werden. 
Das ist wirklich wichtiger, als wenn ein verwöhnter Typ wie ich _noch_ einen
Marathon mehr im Jahr fährt.

Thb


----------



## bikehumanumest (16. Mai 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ lopeng: versteh' mich nicht falsch - es kann gar nicht genug _gute_
> Rennen in der Region geben, aber die oben genannten Punkte sollten dringend
> verbessert werden. Vor allem die alberne "World Class"-Einstellung.
> 
> ...



ich denke das hat weniger was mit verwöhntheit zu tun als mit dem persönlichen anspruch an eine solche veranstaltung bzw. strecke und an sich selbst...

du gehst das ganze schon recht professionell an und willst mit deinem team aufs podest und am liebsten ganz oben stehen - andere haben aber ihr erfolgserlebnis schon wenn sie die 42km in einer,an ihren trainingsumfängen und möglichkeiten gemessen passablen zeit absolviert haben und dabei ihren trainingskollegen um ein paar minuten distanziert haben.

wieder andere sind vielleicht schon voll zufrieden mit sich und der welt (also auch mit der strecke und dem ganzen drumrum), bei dem wetter überhaupt angetreten und ohne sturz ins ziel gekommen zu sein.

gerade das macht für mich ja den reiz von diesen veranstaltungen aus, das jeder seine eigenen ziele anvisieren und auch erreichen kann (und deshalb werden diese veranstaltungen wahrscheinlich auch zukünftig gut besucht sein).

und im gegensatz zu den meist monoton flachen laufmarathons kommt halt noch die unterschiedliche gestaltung durch höhenmeter pro km und streckenbeschaffenheit (technisch/autobahn) positiv dazu...

und deshalb fahr ich auch nächsten sonntag wieder einen...und zwar einen mit singletrails...

joe


----------



## tiegerbaehr (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo an alle Teilnehmer,

nachdem wir wieder heil und gesund im Saarland gelandet sind, ein Fazit aus unserer Sicht.
Für die Organisation des Marathons ein Lob: 
- Sehr gut ausgeschilderte Strecke
- recht sinnvolles und reichhaltiges Starterpaket
- gute Verpflegung während des Rennens
- durch die Aufteilung in kleine Altersklassen zahlreiche Preisträger
- gute Streckensicherung

Die 77 km haben sich auch nach unserer Messung als knapp 81 herausgestellt - zum Glück gings die letzten km bergab!   
Höhenmeter haben nach meinem HAC recht gut gepasst, ich hatte 2540 hm.
Schön fand ich auch die Stimmung in den verschiedenen Dörfern - die Anwohner an ihren Bierzeltgarnituren haben auch nach 5 Stunden uns immer noch angefeuert - das half schon mal weiter.

Als Anregegung an die Orga dieses und vieler anderer Marathons: stellt doch an die Verpflegungsstellen wenigstens ein Clubmitglied mit einem möglichst gut sortierten Werkzeugkoffer. Das kostet fast nichts und hilft dem ein oder anderen vor allem in der Hobby-Kategorie, das Rennen zu beenden auch wenn der Defektteufel mal wieder zuschlägt   

Mein Fazit der Veranstaltung: Fürs Wetter kann der Veranstalter nichts, die Siegerehrungen könnte man sicherlich zeitlich getrennt und somit eher Zeitnah an der jeweiligen Streckenlänge orientieren, aber ansonsten eine gelungene Veranstaltung in einer tollen Landschaft!!
Wir werden sicher wieder kommen.


----------



## schnelles Bein (18. Mai 2005)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Bis nächstes Jahr,

gruß sb  

PS: gehe jetzt aber erst mal 2 Wochen an den Lago nen par trails fahren


----------



## lopeng (18. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ist hier irgend jemand  auch die 42 km Strecke gefahren und hat die effektive Distanz gemessen? Hatte nämlich da 45 km auf dem Tacho stehen.


----------



## Micky Finn (20. Mai 2005)

lopeng schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ist hier irgend jemand  auch die 42 km Strecke gefahren und hat die effektive Distanz gemessen? Hatte nämlich da 45 km auf dem Tacho stehen.



War auch auf der 42er unterwegs, aber mein Tacho streikte von Anfang an  ..... zeigte nur Temperatur, Höhe und all den Dinge die man nicht wirklich braucht..... geng übrigens wieder am nächsten morgen  

Als "NichtProfiMarthonisti" fehlen mir Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, aber der organisatorische Aufwand der Veranstaltung war schon imens.
Uns hat es gefallen und wir hatten nen positiven Eindruck.
Der Spaß war sogar so groß, daß wir als nächstes Kirchzarten und Furtwangen auf dem Kalender haben, mal sehen wie es dort so läuft.....

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Thunderbird (20. Mai 2005)

Ich meine auch, es waren ein paar KM mehr. 42 Km (Marathondistanz) hören
sich halt besser an, als 45 Km (denkt der Scheiderbauer). Die 77 sind ja auch
so eine Kunstzahl und glatte 100 hat hoffentlich niemand geglaubt.

@ Micky Finn: in Kirchzarten siehst du mal, was wirklich Weltklasse ist und
in Furtwangen, wie man auch ohne viel Show eine tolle Stimmung haben kann.

Die Unfähigkeit der Marathon-Organisation wird immer größer:
Jetzt haben sie mein Team nicht mal in der Teamwertung drin,
obwohl wir zusammen gut 45 Minuten schneller waren als die Zweiten.     
Dass man auch "Massenteams" melde konnte, bei denen nur 
die ersten drei gewertet wurden, finde ich auch lächerlich.
Mir kommt's echt so vor, als ob die damit nur Teilnehmer ziehen wollten.

Na ja - die Veranstaltung soll sowieso vor dem Aus stehen. Wäre zwar 
Schade, weil dadurch andere Veranstallter in der Gegend abgeschreckt 
werden, was gutes zu organisieren, wie zum Beispiel der RMSV Langenbrand. 
Da sieht man mal, wie auch ein kleiner Verein ein sehr schönes und anspruchsvolles 
Rennen veranstalten kann und sogar die Siegerehrug hat dort geklappt.

Thb


----------



## jones (20. Mai 2005)

also mein Tacho ist nach 42,23 km stehen geblieben (im Ziel   )


----------



## lopeng (21. Mai 2005)

Micky Finn schrieb:
			
		

> Als "NichtProfiMarthonisti" fehlen mir Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, aber der organisatorische Aufwand der Veranstaltung war schon imens.
> Uns hat es gefallen und wir hatten nen positiven Eindruck.
> Der Spaß war sogar so groß, daß wir als nächstes Kirchzarten und Furtwangen auf dem Kalender haben, mal sehen wie es dort so läuft.....
> 
> ...



Genau so geht es mir auch, zumindest Kirchzarten ist fest eingeplant. Werde dort wohl auch wieder die kleine Runde drehen.
Hat da jemand vielleicht nen direkten Vergleich zu der 42er in Offenburg (schwerer, leichter) ?


----------



## racing-rogal (21. Mai 2005)

Tag auch

Ich bin die 77km gefahren die hm haben gestimmt 
Die km gar nicht  bei km"40" hatte ich 27 auf dem tacho und im ziel 80

Mein fazit ist: 

langweilige strecke 
schlechte siegererhrung (bin 3ter und habe nur eine sks Airgun bekommen)
klasse versorgung auf der strecke 
schlechte versorgung im ziel
klasse stimmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (24. Mai 2005)

also ich bin die hunderter gefahren, und bei mir ist der tacho auch tatsächlich bei 99,irgendwaskm stehen geblieben.
Warens laut HAC4 keine 3300hm, sondern so ca.3050. Trotzdem genug für das Kackwetter, aber dafür kann der Scheiderbauer ja auch nix.

Die Orga und Strecke fand ich im gegensatz zu letztem Jahr auch wesentlich besser, besseres Starterpaket, Transponder,usw. (siehe aufzählung Thunderbird). Strecke: weniger Asphalt, n tick mehr trails (so ca. 300m ...heheh, nette Ortsduchfahrten (Gengenbach).

Leider hab ich mich aufgrund des schlechten Wetters dann Samstagabends noch verpisst und auf das CCrennen geschissen.

Letztes jahr hab ich auch noch über die unprofessionelle durchführung rumgekotzt, fehlender schlauch (den ich übrigenz auch n halbes jahr später in doppelter ausführung bekommen hab) usw.  ...doch die leute geben sich mühe, und,...was soll ich sagen,...ich würds auch schade finden wenn s das rennen nächstes jahr nichtmehr geben würde.

@tunderbird: sag doch mal n marathon hier im süden der RICHTIG gut ist, beste Orga, nur singletrails,...usw.


so long

michl


----------



## Thunderbird (25. Mai 2005)

@ NightRacer: Einen "nur Singletrail"-Marathon gibt's hier glaube ich nicht.

Mir gefällt zum Beispiel der kleine Rundstreckenmarathon in Langenbrand. 
Man zahlt nur 20,- , bekommt kein unnötiges Starterpaket und muss 
kein großtuerisches Gelaber ertragen. Singletrails gibts da auch ein paar.

Solche Rennen könnte es ruhig mehr geben. Eigentlich fand ich unabhängig
von der Strecke alle kleinen Marathons schön, die ich bisher gefahren bin.
Mir kommt's mehr auf die Atmosphäre an, als auf die Strecke. Schwere 
Strecken fahre ich in XC-Rennen genug. Atmosphärenmäßig ist Kirchzarten
sehr gut - trotz Waldautobahn. Furtwangen hat ein paar Trailstücke drin
und ist auch sehr nett. Todtnauberg bei schönem Wetter ist natürlich Spitze!

Thb


----------



## Duke Lion (21. Juni 2005)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag...

Ich konnte Offenburg leider nicht mitfahren (Magenprobleme), habe heute aber 30 von 40 Startgeld zurückbekommen!

Hat zwar über einen Monat gedauert aber immerhin! Bei den meisten Rennen bekommt man überhaupt nichts wieder!!!

Finde ich sehr fair und nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei   

Gruß


----------



## Lolipoldie (15. November 2005)

Ich war bis dato bei beiden Events in Offenburg dabei. Als Anfänger habe ich gedacht, die 42 ist einfach zu kurz und somit hab ich mich an die 77 herangetraut. War auch ganz geil, beim ersten mal nur zu heiß und beim zweiten mal, ganz nett. Also so kalt wars auch nicht ;-)
Hatte leider ein Problem mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt, konnte damit einfach nicht fahren, da sich die Kette immer festgefressen hat :-(.
Freundliche Zuschauen haben mir dann in Gengenbach geholfen, die Zacken etwas abzufeilen, danach konnte ich wenigstens einbisschen den Berg hoch.
Aber einfach zum Kotzen, wenn man am Berg alle einholt, überholt und dann wieder liegen bleibt :-(, eingeholt und überholt wird.

Ich war so fit! Nur die Technik ZZYZX (Kurbel) ist schon gegen eine XT ausgetauscht 
Bis 2006, bin schon gemeldet


----------



## atomic66 (27. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute,

was höhrt man über die Strecke 2006, bleibt die so, oder soll die verändert werden ?

Gruß
Ben


----------

